# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  معلومات هامه طبيه

## محجوب الخير

*معلومات ثمينة .. 




Correct timing to drink water, will maximize its effectiveness on the Human body. 


الوقت المناسب لشرب الماء .. سوف يضاعف فوائده على جسم الإنسان .. 



Two (02) glass of water - After waking up - Helps activate internal organs 


عدد ( 2 ) كأس من الماء بعد الاستيقاظ من النوم – يساعد على تنشيط الدورة الدموية . 



One (01) glasses of water - 30 minutes before meal - Help digestion 


كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل الوجبة بنصف ساعة – يساعد على الهضم . 



One (01) glass of water - Before taking a bath - Helps lower blood pressure 


كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل الاستحمام – يساعد على خفض ضغط الدم . 



One (01) glass of water - Before sleep - To avoid stroke or heart attack 


كأس ( 1 ) من الماء – قبل النوم – يجنب السكتة أو النوبات القلبية . 




*

----------


## acba77

*بارك الله فيك
                        	*

----------

